# Young family any hope of moving?



## Swanseajack (Dec 31, 2014)

Recently myself and my partner have really been toying with the idea of moving abroad, we decided on either America or Canada we both love the lifestyle and have been to a few different places around both counrtys. I have read up a lot on what it would take to move and it seems so confusing.

Current situation is -
I am employed full time in the UK transfers from UK to america have been known but only in senior positions which I am not in at the moment, I am very doubtful I could be transferred.
Getting married would not be a problem if it made things easier we plan to get married in the future anyway we also have a young 2 year old child.
Financially we are not amazingly well off I have Saving/assets of around maybe 15k-20k and currently earn 18k P/A my partner is currently out of work until our child starts school.
Neither of us have degrees I have vocational qualifications educated to A level standard and 5 years of experience in IT. No relatives in USA that I know of (I was adopted unsure if birth parents or any links there could help if I where to try and find out?)
We are both fairly young I am 23 and partner is 20 so we have a few years to sort things out if needed but we need something to aim for and need to know if this would ever be possible?
Another question is how does credit work over there mortgages credit cards etc? Does all my info get passed over from UK or is it a clean slate I have to rebuild?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Citizenship and Immigration Canada



Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## Swanseajack (Dec 31, 2014)

It is as I thought it looks almost impossible to move there for me, If I where to get a degree in USA could my family live with me ?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

A visa for schooling is non-immigrant you do the course and return home
and is very expensive


----------



## Swanseajack (Dec 31, 2014)

Do you know if birth parents/family would make me eligible, Probably a long shot but otherwise I don't think It would be possible.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

close relatives may be able to file for you ...



U.S. Citizens
http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/A1en.pdf


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

By close family we mean parents, siblings. No aunts/uncles etc


----------



## lizzi (Aug 20, 2010)

I am 46 years old and going to be doing a Sociology Degree then hopefully a Masters Degree in Social Work, with this plus experience working with the homeless I am hoping to move to the USA with my fiance who I have been with for nearly four years.I then wish to get a good job in the homeless sector.

My fiance is a simpler soul than me and just enjoys delivering pizzas for Dominos as he gets good tips which make up his salary. He would be just as happy to carry on doing this in America.

Any advice as to how to go about it, we do intend to get married before we emigrate and I would like to try and get some job offers as well.

Thanks Lizzi x


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

lizzi said:


> I am 46 years old and going to be doing a Sociology Degree then hopefully a Masters Degree in Social Work, with this plus experience working with the homeless I am hoping to move to the USA with my fiance who I have been with for nearly four years.I then wish to get a good job in the homeless sector.
> 
> My fiance is a simpler soul than me and just enjoys delivering pizzas for Dominos as he gets good tips which make up his salary. He would be just as happy to carry on doing this in America.
> 
> ...


Unless either of you are US citizens, you will need work visas to move to the US.

Would suggest, when you complete your degrees you apply to the relevant Government/State Departments, who hire social workers. Google is your friend


----------



## lizzi (Aug 20, 2010)

Crawford said:


> Unless either of you are US citizens, you will need work visas to move to the US.
> 
> Would suggest, when you complete your degrees you apply to the relevant Government/State Departments, who hire social workers. Google is your friend


ok thanks very much, with a work visa can I then apply for citizenship and then apply for a fiance visa for him as he doesnt have a lot of qualifications at the moment though he may do all his accountancy exams now that we want to emigrate? It just seems easier than him trying for a work visa as well?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The big problem with your scenario ...is the US does not spend so much on social work for its size
and job as you describe would go to Americans ..and there is no shortage ...It cost them nothing to employ an American but maybe up to $10k to employ you on a visa 

In my State the pizza delivery guys carry guns 

Get your degree then look at the situation then ... things do change 
a STEM degree is more in demand


----------



## lizzi (Aug 20, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> The big problem with your scenario ...is the US does not spend so much on social work for its size
> and job as you describe would go to Americans ..and there is no shortage ...It cost them nothing to employ an American but maybe up to $10k to employ you on a visa
> 
> In my State the pizza delivery guys carry guns
> ...


ok thanks geez what state are you in? we wanted to move to a quiet area outside Florida!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

lizzi said:


> ok thanks geez what state are you in? we wanted to move to a quiet area outside Florida!


I live in a quiet area in Florida


----------



## lizzi (Aug 20, 2010)

lol ok so is that the same for areas like Edgewater? still guns for the pizza delivery drivers?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

lizzi said:


> ok thanks very much, with a work visa can I then apply for citizenship and then apply for a fiance visa for him as he doesnt have a lot of qualifications at the moment though he may do all his accountancy exams now that we want to emigrate? It just seems easier than him trying for a work visa as well?


Once you get a work visa, then your partner can accompany you on a dependent visa based on your work visa, as a fiance/spouse etc.

However, I would concentrate on getting that first work visa - this is going to be your biggest hurdle. the USA is not short of social workers and you will be without experience too, so no incentive to hire you.


----------



## lizzi (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, well I am starting a volunteer job next week which I have been told could lead to a support role due to my past work experience, I then hope to do as well as I can in the job up to Manager if possible, so if this works out I will have five years experience in the homeless sector. My volunteer role is actually a support role, the first they have had before because they dont want to waste what I can offer to people. I will be doing this whilst doing my degrees?


----------



## lizzi (Aug 20, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> I live in a quiet area in Florida


so a pizza delivery driver job is classed as a dangerous job in the US? think he may need to change his mind about that then


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To get a work visa, you first need to have a job offer from an employer willing and able to sponsor your visa application. This is a fairly expensive proposition for an employer (both in fees and in the legal assistance needed to get the authorization to sponsor a foreigner). 

You will most likely need not only the relevant degree(s) but also "several" years of experience in your field. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

lizzi said:


> so a pizza delivery driver job is classed as a dangerous job in the US? think he may need to change his mind about that then


Pizza delivery is unskilled, minimum wage, no classification but a valid drivers license and a car with registration and insurance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

lizzi said:


> I am 46 years old and going to be doing a Sociology Degree then hopefully a Masters Degree in Social Work, with this plus experience working with the homeless I am hoping to move to the USA with my fiance who I have been with for nearly four years.I then wish to get a good job in the homeless sector.
> 
> My fiance is a simpler soul than me and just enjoys delivering pizzas for Dominos as he gets good tips which make up his salary. He would be just as happy to carry on doing this in America.
> 
> ...


Very little "social work" not funded by state/municipality/fed and not requiring citizenship.


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

lizzi said:


> Thanks for your reply, well I am starting a volunteer job next week which I have been told could lead to a support role due to my past work experience, I then hope to do as well as I can in the job up to Manager if possible, so if this works out I will have five years experience in the homeless sector. My volunteer role is actually a support role, the first they have had before because they dont want to waste what I can offer to people. I will be doing this whilst doing my degrees?


I'm sorry but you have absolutely nothing that would warrant getting a visa to the united states.

marry a US Citizen.


----------

